# If I read one more "how's my diet" thread I'm going to explode...



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Attention newbies, the inexperienced, anyone else wondering about their diet. Now please don't take this the wrong way, but it needs to be said...

Can you stop wasting both other members time and your own by posting something that looks like this:

"Hey guys. How does my diet look?

Meal 1 - Oats and eggs

Meal 2 - Protein shake

Meal 3 - Chicken breast, rice and broccoli

Meal 4 - Protein shake

Meal 5 - Steak, rice, and broccoli"

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY can critique the above with any kind of accuracy or provide any sort of feedback without the following information:

*1. Work out your Cals and Macros*

You can do the leg work yourself on this by inputting your diet onto something like fitday, calorieking or any of the other free web resources out there, or go oldschool and write it down on a piece of paper / in a journal - there's a reason food has it's calories and macros listed on it. *I don't care what you eat*, as I'm assuming most of your cals are coming from wholesome, nutritious sources. *I also don't care how many meals you personally choose to have*, as ultimately it makes no difference. Capiche?

*2. Post your weight, bodycomposition and goals.*

For us to give you honest feedback about your diet then you need to make it clear what you're trying to do: contest diet, get cut for the beach, 4 weeks to get in some sort of shape?. You also need to give us your height, weight, and at least a rough estimation of your body fat. Unless we have at least an estimation of the lean body mass you're carrying it's essentially impossible to tell you whether your approach will work or not. Weekly activity level wouldn't go amiss either.

Shimples? :thumb:

If everybody did this, it would more likely lead to constructive feedback, less chance of your post being ignored, and stop annoying the **** out of me


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice rant bayman  totally agree.

If i may add something myself IMHO there seems to be way to much over complication

about diets to the point where its ridiculous. I wont go into it any further than that as i cant be assed just my 2 cents.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I feel your frustration.

To a T mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I often wonder if these people genuinely DO follow such diets you know....

IF we were to believe how strict some of the people are on here with diet, training, aas use there should be some bloody Olympians on this board !!

"Hey guys. How does my diet look?

Meal 1 - Oats and eggs --- translate Bacon and egg butty...

Meal 2 - Protein shake --- translate 4 toast and a Jammie wagon wheel

Meal 3 - Chicken breast, rice and broccoli ---- Translate Pudding, chips, peas and gravy with 2 muffins

Meal 4 - Protein shake --- translate two packs of crisps and a kit kat

Meal 5 - Steak, rice, and broccoli" ---- translate sweet and sour chicken and chips with 4 cans of breakers and a bottle od White lightening..


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha, love it Bayman.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

bayman said:


> Shimples?


If one more person says 'simples' today I will track them down like a dog and ass **** them !

Saying 'simples' is just not reem IMO !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Just ignore that PM about my diet Bayman, hackers sent it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Simples!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Simples!


Can you here the dags squeeler ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

we are in the quick fix generation apparently its better to just ask silly questions rather doing homework and finding things out lol


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah ture bayman

lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm glad it isn't just me!


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi bayman i need ure help can i pm u?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

md49vd said:


> Hi bayman i need ure help can i pm u?


Unless it's something you don't want discussed on the open forum, then no.

In most cases it's better to have the opinion of more than one person, unless it's something I've specifically posted on before that you want to discuss?


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

md49vd said:


> Hi bayman i need ure help can i pm u?


I'm sure if you post him your stats and your DIET he will take you under his wing and offer friendly advice


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont need advice, my 3 raw eggs for breakfast dinner and tea and compound excersize (bicep curls) are working a treat.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol guys its more like

Meal 1- Chocolate and crisps

Meal 2- Fish & chips

Meal 3-Maccy Dz

Meal 4- Pizza hut

Meal 5- Crisps and Doughnuts


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> Lol guys its more like
> 
> Meal 1- Chocolate and crisps
> 
> ...


mmmmm Bring on cheat day!!!!!!!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I often wonder if these people genuinely DO follow such diets you know....
> 
> IF we were to believe how strict some of the people are on here with diet, training, aas use there should be some bloody Olympians on this board !!
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Wagon Wheels? :S


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadly mate, you and I both know your just wasted 10 mins writing that. Gonna make no difference at all..


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> Lol guys its more like
> 
> Meal 1- Chocolate and crisps
> 
> ...


Hey how did you get my bulking diet plan!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

cwoody123 said:


> Hey how did you get my bulking diet plan!


lol I nicked it mate!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Most of the "how's my diet" threads are started by people who are new to the fitness/bodybuilding world and are looking for some friendly guidance and want their diet to be scrutinised so they post with the hope of getting some friendly advice.

OK, so some should do a bit more research before posting but if you don't want to read these type of threads then just don't bother clicking on them. It's easy sitting there with years of experience and knowledge under your belt, but just remember what you were like when you first started out, did you ask people for advice on anything at all, whatsoever? Of course you did.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> Most of the "how's my diet" threads are started by people who are new to the fitness/bodybuilding world and are looking for some friendly guidance and want their diet to be scrutinised so they post with the hope of getting some friendly advice.
> 
> OK, so some should do a bit more research before posting but if you don't want to read these type of threads then just don't bother clicking on them. It's easy sitting there with years of experience and knowledge under your belt, but just remember what you were like when you first started out, did you ask people for advice on anything at all, whatsoever? Of course you did.


How can you scrutinize the example sort of diet I posted without the facts I'm asking people to include? You can't that's what.

Most of the information people need is sitting here right on the forum, if they just went to the trouble to use a little thing called the search function, it's like google you know?

Trouble is everybody want to think they're special or they have specific needs that haven't been discussed a million times before. It's frustrating that people expect to be spoonfed nowadays, hence my post.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

We could say the same thing about many other thread types on here such as "how's my cycle", "what should I inject" "Should I run PCT" etc, all these threads have been posted hundreds of times before and as you said, there's a wealth of information already on the site. I rarely click on these as I can't be bothered reading them, maybe just ignore threads that you can't be bothered with?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

big breath and count to ten fellas! that's why they're called newbies!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ps - can someone have a look over my diet for me?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> X2
> 
> You can look back over previous posts but at the end of the day you want something specific to you hence people post a thread which people can either choose to answer or choose to ignore. I've mentioned this before but before starting my first cycle (only cycle to date) I asked a million questions and I'm sure most of them had been covered a hindred times. What really helped me though was people taking the time to write a personal response as this put my mind at rest. Would you rather just turn the site into one big reference library where you can look up what ever you want but not ask anything? I'm sure nearly every question has been asked in some form or another over the years.


Couldn't agree more. For me there us nothing better than getting first hand advice from people in the know. At least if I ask the question and get an answer, I can then ask questions related to the advice given if need be. Sometimes you can read the stickies and you don't understand everything that has been said. It's nice to chat to people on here and like said before if it really bothers someone so much then just keep scrolling and don't respond. I'm not being funny here bayman as I have great respect for your knowledge and research but the amount of times I've seen you post the same things in putting certain people to task over advice they have given sort of makes this thread a little difficult to take seriously. It seems you don't have any problem with repeating studies and quotes if it's going to make someone elses advice look stupid. Surely you get more satisfaction guiding someone who is brand new in the right direction than getting into tit for tat arguments with kernowgee?


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Bayman is not telling them not to post he is asking them to put in certain information so they can best be helped by others


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Couldn't agree more. For me there us nothing better than getting first hand advice from people in the know. At least if I ask the question and get an answer, I can then ask questions related to the advice given if need be. Sometimes you can read the stickies and you don't understand everything that has been said. It's nice to chat to people on here and like said before if it really bothers someone so much then just keep scrolling and don't respond. I'm not being funny here bayman as I have great respect for your knowledge and research but the amount of times I've seen you post the same things in putting certain people to task over advice they have given sort of makes this thread a little difficult to take seriously. It seems you don't have any problem with repeating studies and quotes if it's going to make someone elses advice look stupid. Surely you get more satisfaction guiding someone who is brand new in the right direction than getting into tit for tat arguments with kernowgee?


As above, I'm not asking people NOT to post threads specific to their own situation, I'm asking for certain info to be included to make it easier in the long run for other members to help them. What's difficult about this to understand?

And I don't post contrary to other opinions to make them look stupid or for my own ego. If there's one thing that annoys me more than anything it's people perpetuating myths, lies, and bodybuilding dogma; of which a chosen few on here seem motivated to do. Either what they're saying stands up to scientific scrutiny or it doesn't. People can say all they want that science has no relevance to bb'ing and it's all about "real world results", but relevant clinical studies are the best reference point we have, and if it means people don't waste they're own time (like I did) worrying about "how many meals I should be getting" or whether or not those carbs before bed are going to make me fat, then hopefully I've done something useful.

If you feel I shouldn't bother stepping in to try and educate people spreading these myths then just say, it makes no difference to me, and ultimately just dilutes to quality of information on the board.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

If I have to hear bayman repeat his facts around meal repititions again I'm gonna pull my hair out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha the guy that put "saying simples isnt cool" then put reem straight after???? do you think saying reem is cool or something mate?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

My daughters 12 yr old mates have started saying "lol" :no: ffs ...but then again I catch myself at 41 saying things like "wicked" and "cool" :death:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Cowley said:


> Haha the guy that put "saying simples isnt cool" then put reem straight after???? do you think saying reem is cool or something mate?


No it was an attempt at Humor, don't think you got it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

JusNoGood said:


> My daughters 12 yr old mates have started saying "lol" :no: ffs ...but then again I catch myself at 41 saying things like "wicked" and "cool" :death:


El oh el


----------

